# Catappa Log



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone try these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tantora-Cat...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a35276d95


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

These look good. I might decide to buy some and try it out.


----------

